# 2006 born will be the last to become 2010s Teen in 2019



## Mrblack

They’ll be 13 years old next year meaning the whole cycle in this decade lasted from 
1997-2006 to be a 2010s teen.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

No, because that's only one year at most in the '10s against six years in the 2020s. 
Not only that, but 13-year olds have more in common with preteens than with mid-late teens, as 13-year olds are still in the pubescent stage, and generally still in middle school. 

1994-2003, or Mid/Late 1993 - Early/Mid 2003, would be the true range for '10s teens, as they would've spent the majority of their teens in the '10s.


----------



## Mrblack

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> No, because that's only one year at most in the '10s against six years in the 2020s.
> Not only that, but 13-year olds have more in common with preteens than with mid-late teens, as 13-year olds are still in the pubescent stage, and generally still in middle school.
> 
> 1994-2003, or Mid/Late 1993 - Early/Mid 2003, would be the true range for '10s teens, as they would've spent the majority of their teens in the '10s.


This is ridiculous how can 16 be the starting point.. 

so you’re telling me that you had to have been a teen for at least 4 years to be considered a 10s teen?

So many 04-06 borns are undoubtedly going to get furious and argue about this debate within 2 years..


----------



## MLGNOSCOPE

His point is that by turning 13 in the decade, you are NOT automatically a teenager of that decade. It's almost the same thing as people saying that by being born in 1999 they are 90s kids, it doesn't make sense. I think that 1995-2004 is the proper option, maybe 1996-2005 if the 18 and 19 years aren't counted. It's counting the majority of teen memories.


----------



## unicornic

Wow that’s pretty shocking. I turned 5 in 2006. This makes me feel older than I am :sad:


----------



## q543frodomar

1997-2006 had have/will have their 13th birthday from 2010-2019, yes, 1997 babies do not compare to 2006 babies. 97' borns remember quite frankly most, if not the entire 2000s decade. Most are already 21. 2006 borns would have little to no memory of any year before 2010, and by the time their memories crystalize it'd be, lets say 2011, 2012? By then the 00s culture is pretty much gone, even for kid culture. They are the first to have almost no memory at all from before the 2010s started. Not even 02 borns can compare to 06 borns.


----------



## Rainbowz

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> No, because that's only one year at most in the '10s against six years in the 2020s.
> Not only that, but 13-year olds have more in common with preteens than with mid-late teens, as 13-year olds are still in the pubescent stage, and generally still in middle school.
> 
> 1994-2003, or Mid/Late 1993 - Early/Mid 2003, would be the true range for '10s teens, as they would've spent the majority of their teens in the '10s.


I think the OP was only talking about everyone who would've turned into a teenager at some point during the 2010's, so you're 13th birthday. Everyone born between 1997-2006 never had any of their teenage years in the 2000's and became a teenager at some point during the 2010's. 





q543frodomar said:


> 1997-2006 had have/will have their 13th birthday from 2010-2019, yes, 1997 babies do not compare to 2006 babies. 97' borns remember quite frankly most, if not the entire 2000s decade. Most are already 21. 2006 borns would have little to no memory of any year before 2010, and by the time their memories crystalize it'd be, lets say 2011, 2012? By then the 00s culture is pretty much gone, even for kid culture. They are the first to have almost no memory at all from before the 2010s started. Not even 02 borns can compare to 06 borns.


As a 2002 born, I still consider myself to have grown up with 2006 borns, even if their out of my core age group. We were both in elementary school together for two years and have grown up in the 2010's as kids and preteens. 

Just like how I consider 1998 borns to have grown up with me, even though most of them probably won't agree. :laughing:


----------



## Longaotian00

1998-2000 borns are like the peak 2010s teens as we all turned 16 in 2014-2016 at the peak of the decade.


----------



## q543frodomar

Rainbowz said:


> I think the OP was only talking about everyone who would've turned into a teenager at some point during the 2010's, so you're 13th birthday. Everyone born between 1997-2006 never had any of their teenage years in the 2000's and became a teenager at some point during the 2010's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a 2002 born, I still consider myself to have grown up with 2006 borns, even if their out of my core age group. We were both in elementary school together for two years and have grown up in the 2010's as kids and preteens.
> 
> Just like how I consider 1998 borns to have grown up with me, even though most of them probably won't agree. :laughing:


2006 babies and 2002 babies are far apart. Just look at Ruby Rube. Biggest brat ever, and probably the most spoiled child on YouTube (JoJo Siwa and SIS vs BRO come close). 2002 borns were 7 in 09 while 06 were still in diapers.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Longaotian00 said:


> 1998-2000 borns are like the peak 2010s teens as we all turned 16 in 2014-2016 at the peak of the decade.


I'd tweak it to 1997-1999, since they spent the entirety of their teen period (13-19) in the '00s.
For those born in 2000, unless their birthday is January 1st, they would've still been 19 on January 1st, 2020, giving them a tiny 2020s overlap. 
One thing people should keep in mind is that 99.999% of all people on Earth do not have a January 1st birthday, and didn't spent the entirety of a certain age in one year.


----------



## 481450

Longaotian00 said:


> 1998-2000 borns are like the peak 2010s teens as we all turned 16 in 2014-2016 at the peak of the decade.


I see what you mean, though, full 2010's teenagers are actually born from January 1st, 1997 to January 1st, 2000 because most 2000 babies will still be 19 for some of 2020. However, I'd throw in Late 1996 & Early 2000 because they were still 12/20 for the vast majority of 2009/2020. Mid 1996 & Mid 2000 babies are excluded because spent/will spend nearly half of 2009/2020 being 13/19.

EDIT: CaboBayCaptain1297's post wasn't up when I started typing this!!!


----------



## Rainbowz

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> I'd tweak it to 1997-1999, since they spent the entirety of their teen period (13-19) in the '00s.
> For those born in 2000, unless their birthday is January 1st, they would've still been 19 on January 1st, 2020, giving them a tiny 2020s overlap.
> One thing people should keep in mind is that 99.999% of all people on Earth do not have a January 1st birthday, and didn't spent the entirety of a certain age in one year.


I actually agree that 1998-2000 borns are peak 2010's teens, since they turned 16 between 2014-2016, which is the mid-2010's.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Rainbowz said:


> I actually agree that 1998-2000 borns are peak 2010's teens, since they turned 16 between 2014-2016, which is the mid-2010's.


The mathematical mid '10s is May 2013 - August 2016.
If you're going by 16th birthday, it would be May 1997 - August 2000.
However, if you're using 16.5 as the midpoint (center point between 13th and 20th birthday), then it would be November 1996 - February 2000.


----------



## MLGNOSCOPE

I was born in August of 2003, there is no way I'm an early 2020s teen. Sure 13-19 is full teen years and 16.5 is the middle but the 18-19 years are more young adult, COLLEGE memories happen then. Teen to me is 13-19, but more 13-17 or 18 depending on birth month. I will spend 41 months in the 2010s (40 in the late 2010s) and 19 months in the 2020s as a 13-17 year old. I am certainly a late 2010s teen.


----------



## 481450

MLGNOSCOPE said:


> I was born in August of 2003, there is no way I'm an early 2020s teen. Sure 13-19 is full teen years and 16.5 is the middle but the 18-19 years are more young adult, COLLEGE memories happen then. Teen to me is 13-19, but more 13-17 or 18 depending on birth month. I will spend 41 months in the 2010s (40 in the late 2010s) and 19 months in the 2020s as a 13-17 year old. I am certainly a late 2010s teen.


You are a Late 2010's-Early 2020's hybrid teen. 16 is the middle year of teenagehood. You'll be 16 for roughly half of 2019 and still for roughly half of 2020. You're ages 13-15 for the 2010's, you'll be ages 17-19 for the 2020's, and age 16 spanning both decades, with 5 months of 2019 and 7 months of 2020.

In terms of high school years, yours are 2017-2021, with 2019 being the peak. While you are leaning towards the Late 2010's, you'd still spend a significant amount of time of high school in the Early 2020's.

Underclassman years:
2017-2018
2018-2019

Upperclassman years:
2019-*2020*
*2020-2021*

Generally, you'd be a Late 2010's underclassman and Early 2020's upperclassman.


----------



## Rainbowz

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> The mathematical mid '10s is May 2013 - August 2016.
> If you're going by 16th birthday, it would be May 1997 - August 2000.
> However, if you're using 16.5 as the midpoint (center point between 13th and 20th birthday), then it would be November 1996 - February 2000.


I'm just going to go by 16th birthday because I don't see any need to add half a year to your 16th birthday, it just makes everything a lot more complicated and it doesn't really make sense.


----------



## 481450

Rainbowz said:


> I'm just going to go by 16th birthday because I don't see any need to add half a year to your 16th birthday, it just makes everything a lot more complicated and it doesn't really make sense.


16 as a whole is the peak year. Here's an example;

Born Early 2000 = 16 for most of 2016. Their peak is 2016.
Born Mid 2000 = 16 for roughly half of 2016 and 2017. Their peak is both 2016 & 2017.
Born Late 2000 = 16 for most of 2017. Their peak is 2017.


----------



## MLGNOSCOPE

Tim said:


> You are a Late 2010's-Early 2020's hybrid teen. 16 is the middle year of teenagehood. You'll be 16 for roughly half of 2019 and still for roughly half of 2020. You're ages 13-15 for the 2010's, you'll be ages 17-19 for the 2020's, and age 16 spanning both decades, with 5 months of 2019 and 7 months of 2020.
> 
> In terms of high school years, yours are 2017-2021, with 2019 being the peak. While you are leaning towards the Late 2010's, you'd still spend a significant amount of time of high school in the Early 2020's.
> 
> Underclassman years:
> 2017-2018
> 2018-2019
> 
> Upperclassman years:
> 2019-*2020*
> *2020-2021*
> 
> Generally, you'd be a Late 2010's underclassman and Early 2020's upperclassman.


Yeah that's what I meant and thought. Late 2010s young teen, early 2020s late teen/college student.


----------



## 408610

MLGNOSCOPE said:


> Yeah that's what I meant and thought. Late 2010s young teen, early 2020s late teen/college student.


The peak of 2010s teen are definitely people who were born 1998-2000.They are definitely Gen Y/Z Cusp leaning towards Late Y/Millennials.The peak of 1990s Teen are definitely people who were born from 1978-1980/81.They are definitely gen x/y cusp leaning towards Late X/MTV Generation.If you do not believe then read this,The link is here https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...eneration-z-span-accuracy-6.html#post42452717


----------



## Wobotnik04

Not suprised honestly, i have a sister born in 2006 and is turning 13 in January of 2019. I'm only suprised that i'm turning 15 in that year.


----------



## Wobotnik04

Mrblack said:


> This is ridiculous how can 16 be the starting point..
> 
> so you’re telling me that you had to have been a teen for at least 4 years to be considered a 10s teen?
> 
> So many 04-06 borns are undoubtedly going to get furious and argue about this debate within 2 years..


I was born in 2004 and i consider my self a late 2010s/early 2020s teen.


----------



## SharksFan99

Even though I experienced the peak of my adolescence in the middle of this decade, I personally think of myself as being more of an Early-Mid 2010s teen. Not only was I out of my core childhood by the start of this decade, I was a teenager and in High School for half of the Early 2010s. The Early 2010s don't feel as though they are apart of my childhood.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

SharksFan99 said:


> Even though I experienced the peak of my adolescence in the middle of this decade, I personally think of myself as being more of an Early-Mid 2010s teen. Not only was I out of my core childhood by the start of this decade, I was a teenager and in High School for half of the Early 2010s. The Early 2010s don't feel as though they are apart of my childhood.


Could it also be the fact that Australia's high school is grades 7-12?


----------



## SharksFan99

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Could it also be the fact that Australia's high school is grades 7-12?


I think so. If I had of went to middle school, for instance, there's a good chance that I wouldn't feel the same way about the Early 2010s. When I started High School in Early 2012, people born in 1994 were the seniors.


----------



## Longaotian00

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> The mathematical mid '10s is May 2013 - August 2016.
> If you're going by 16th birthday, it would be May 1997 - August 2000.
> However, if you're using 16.5 as the midpoint (center point between 13th and 20th birthday), then it would be November 1996 - February 2000.


Yup. I was pretty much using age 16, being the mathematical centre of your teenage years which for me would be 2016. Also I guess it helps that my High School years were 2011-2017 so am well out of HS by the end of the decade. Heck, even the majority of my college years will be in the 2010s = 2018-2020.


----------



## Braggan2004

If people are gonna say 2004-2006 is more of a 2020s teen. It would probably piss off A LOT of people born in 2004-2006 since they turned 13 in this decade and someone born in 2004 and 2005 would already be in high-school by 2019. I'd say 97-06 is 10s teens.


----------



## Mrblack

Braggan2004 said:


> If people are gonna say 2004-2006 is more of a 2020s teen. It would probably piss off A LOT of people born in 2004-2006 since they turned 13 in this decade and someone born in 2004 and 2005 would already be in high-school by 2019. I'd say 97-06 is 10s teens.


90s babies aren’t 21st century teens nor millennium teens


----------



## Wobotnik04

Braggan2004 said:


> If people are gonna say 2004-2006 is more of a 2020s teen. It would probably piss off A LOT of people born in 2004-2006 since they turned 13 in this decade and someone born in 2004 and 2005 would already be in high-school by 2019. I'd say 97-06 is 10s teens.


I was born in 2004 and i consider mysellf a late 2010s early 2020s teen.


----------



## 408610

true.They are mostly 2020s teen or early 2020s Teen


----------



## Mrblack

Bumped


----------



## fentyminaj

me too. i’m born in late 2003 (but started school early so i’m in the same class of the 2002/2003 born) and for me it’s stupid for people to say we’re 2020’s teen. I don’t even live in the usa so i graduate a year before you guys. i literally end my high school years in the year 2020. we started our teens in the mid 2010’s (2016) and end it in the very early 2020’s (2021). we spent 4 years as teens in the 2010’s and 1 or 2 years (depending on when you were born) in the 2020’s.


----------



## Millenium_01

fentyminaj said:


> me too. i’m born in late 2003 (but started school early so i’m in the same class of the 2002/2003 born) and for me it’s stupid for people to say we’re 2020’s teen. I don’t even live in the usa so i graduate a year before you guys. i literally end my high school years in the year 2020. we started our teens in the mid 2010’s (2016) and end it in the very early 2020’s (2021). we spent 4 years as teens in the 2010’s and 1 or 2 years (depending on when you were born) in the 2020’s.


Sorry but spending a couple years as a teen doesn't make you exempt from being a 2020s teen. No one your age would even graduate in the 2010s. 

You guys would still be in high school in the early 2020s, and even by then you would still be a teenager. 

When I'm talking "teenager" I mean the _entire_ span- 13 to 19. For a 2003 born that's 2016-2022. 

You guys are a hybrid of the late 2010s and the early 2020s at best (albeit leaning slightly towards the 2010s, by one year).


----------



## fentyminaj

are you dumb? it’s not just a “couple years”. i’ve spent almost half of the 2010’s being a teen. at 18 you’re a legal adult. like i said, i graduate in 2020. i spent 4 months of high school in 2020. and even by your definition we’re still leaning 2010’s. stop trying to act like we’re still children.


----------



## Mrblack

Millenium_01 said:


> You guys would still be in high school in the early 2020s, and even by then you would still be a teenager.
> 
> When I'm talking "teenager" I mean the _entire_ span- 13 to 19. For a 2003 born that's 2016-2022.
> 
> You guys are a hybrid of the late 2010s and the early 2020s at best (albeit leaning slightly towards the 2010s, by one year).


The school system is different but shorta the same in my region I born in 03 would graduate in 2021 but in another region a person born in 03 Graduating in 2020 is 1 year apart from another country/Continent. 
millennium you’re graduating this year but a person born in 01 would of already graduated in 2018 in a different country/continent or even a coast. 
Thus came Timezones
@Millenium I don’t want you two to argue but it undeniable fact that as time passes more and more people born in the 2000s are going to populate Generation Z Threads and have a numerous mindsets than their 90s counterparts.


----------



## q543frodomar

Millenium_01 said:


> Sorry but spending a couple years as a teen doesn't make you exempt from being a 2020s teen. No one your age would even graduate in the 2010s.
> 
> You guys would still be in high school in the early 2020s, and even by then you would still be a teenager.
> 
> When I'm talking "teenager" I mean the _entire_ span- 13 to 19. For a 2003 born that's 2016-2022.
> 
> You guys are a hybrid of the late 2010s and the early 2020s at best (albeit leaning slightly towards the 2010s, by one year).


Am I a 2010s teen or a hybrid between the 2010s and 2020s? (April 2002)


----------



## Millenium_01

q543frodomar said:


> Am I a 2010s teen or a hybrid between the 2010s and 2020s? (April 2002)


You're definitely a 10s teen, but with a 2020s overlap.


----------



## q543frodomar

Millenium_01 said:


> You're definitely a 10s teen, but with a 2020s overlap.


I'm basically to a 2010s teen like a 2001 baby is to being a 2000s kid. A 2001 baby is safely a 2000s kid, and a 2002 baby is a 2010s teen, maybe a hybrid if they were born in late 2002.

I see it like this:

Teenage years: 13-19

Core: 14-18

Peak: Age 16

July 1993 to August 1994: 2000s minority *early 2010s majority*

September 1994 to April 1995: Core early 2010s teen

May 1995 to June 1996: Mid-2010s minority *Early 2010s majority*

July 1996 to April 1997: Ultimate Hybrid of Early/Mid 2010s teen

May 1997 to August 1998: Early 2010s minority *Mid-2010s majority*

September 1998 to April 1999: Core mid-2010s teen

May 1999 to August 1999: Late 2010s minority *Mid-2010s majority*

September 1999 to June 2000: Ultimate mid-late 2010s hybrid

July 2000 to August 2001: Mid 2010s minority *Late 2010s majority*

September 2001 to April 2002: Core late 2010s teen

May 2002 to August 2002: Early 2020s minority *Late 2010s majority*

September 2002 to June 2003: Ultimate Late 2010s/Early 2020s hybrid teen

July 2003 to August 2004: 2010s minority *2020s majority*


----------



## Sashamil06

Mrblack said:


> They’ll be 13 years old next year meaning the whole cycle in this decade lasted from
> 1997-2006 to be a 2010s teen.


They’re the last ones who became a kids in the 2000s (they turned 3 in 2009) and they’re the last ones who became a teenagers in 2010s. Lucky guys!


----------



## AirlineSpotter

Sashamil06 said:


> They’re the last ones who became a kids in the 2000s (they turned 3 in 2009) and they’re the last ones who became a teenagers in 2010s. Lucky guys!


That depends. Technically 2 is a kid too scientifically, so 2007 would be the last. Legally, it is 2009.

2006 were factually the last to be teens in the 2010s though as with every 6 year.


----------

